
Barack Obama: Women are better leaders than men - drodil
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-50805822
======
pmdulaney
Women may be better leaders than men, in general, but each person has the
right to be treated as an individual, not as a member of a group (whether
based on sex, race, etc.).

------
Bostonian
If Obama believed this, why did he run against Hillary Clinton for the
Democratic nomination in 2008? I have noticed that male CEOs who preach the
importance of diversity at the top never set an example by voluntarily
resigning.

